# May 2017 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2017)

Best of luck to all of the nominees.  Voting closes in seven (7) days.

1. "Green Heron Launch" by @bulldurham
Green Heron Launch






2. "Juvenile Bald Eagle" by @baturn
A Little Variety Down by the River





3. "My new buddy" by @MSnowy
My new buddy





4. "Celebrating All That Is" : by @oldhippy 
Celebrating All That Is





5. "The Needle on The Cobbler" by @weepete
The Needle on The Cobbler





6. "First Hummer of the season" by @MSnowy
First Hummer of the season





7. "Classic Columbine" by @Ysarex a.k.a. Joe
Classic Columbine





8. "A Green Leaf" by @gnagel 
A Green Leaf


----------



## snowbear (Jun 9, 2017)

bump


----------

